# Shrouded Divers



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Another Seiko shrouded diver landed on the doormat this week









Its a 1979 600m professional with a 7549 quarts movement, so 27 years old.

It has had a refurb by Ken Sester, but is missing a bezel gasket, so needs to go back to the States









I just hop that customs don't try and slap any customs on it









Having seen many pics of this watch and the 1000m with the gold case, crown and bezel, I wasn't to sure

whether I would like it - but it is really classy and a great contrast with the black shroud.

Derek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another new watch, for 27 years old that's in great shape







Would love to own something like that, maybe one of these days









BTW Good luck with the customs


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yer...Looks superb mate,

Is looks a little bigger than the 600M, is it?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Another new watch, for 27 years old that's in great shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Phil











jasonm said:


> Yer...Looks superb mate,
> 
> Is looks a little bigger than the 600M, is it?


Alrit mate







.....there both the same size

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Derek fill in this form http://hometown.aol.co.uk/Libritor/misc/C_and_E_132.pdf get it stamped up etc at the post office then if you get hit with customs you can claim it back.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Derek,

One idea, fit a gasket to the bezel undercut/ outside groove, worked a treat on a 600m I had.

Regs

Bry


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

JoT said:


> Derek fill in this form http://hometown.aol.co.uk/Libritor/misc/C_and_E_132.pdf get it stamped up etc at the post office then if you get hit with customs you can claim it back.


Excellent, many thanks John











bry1975 said:


> Derek,
> 
> One idea, fit a gasket to the bezel undercut/ outside groove, worked a treat on a 600m I had.
> 
> ...


Cheers Bry, I know it's English but I can't understand a word


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

That's an incredible looking watch let us know how it works out


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

My 600m Professional arrived back from the USA and I didn't have to pay any Duty









New crystal and bezel gasket has made it near perfect, I am one happy camper.

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Derek, very nice.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks great Derek


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow - very nice Derek!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very very nice.......

I want one


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Derek 

Great pics too!


----------

